# Helius AFR mit Boxxer?



## average.stalker (29. August 2009)

Weil die Saison 2010 ja schon immer mitten in 2009 anfängt, muss man sich ja auch rechtzeitig gedanken übers neue bike machen.

Das AFR wäre genau mein Ding, weil ich definitiv mehr FW gegenüber meinem jetzigen Bike will und es auch weniger universell sein darf - der trend geht zum zweitrad 

Dennoch will ich auch keinen 19kg panzer und reinen Downhiller - daher das Augenmerk aufs AFR, mit einem tollen rahmengewicht.

Soweit ich gelesen habe, ist es für 180mm Gabeln konzipiert, also Totem, MZ 66 oder auch BOS Ndee.
Rein optisch passt die Totem ja auch perfekt.

aber da der Hinterbau ja bis zu 200mm FW hergibt (oder eben 197mm), stellt sich mir die Frage, ob eine Boxxer nicht auch noch passen würde?

Was meint ihr? Insesondere, die die es vll gefahren sind auf dem Demo Day...

Gruß!


----------



## chickenway-user (29. August 2009)

Von der Einbauhöhe her müsste die eigentlich ähnlich sein. Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob Nicolai da eine Freigabe für Doppelbrückengabeln erteilt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (29. August 2009)

das wäre etwas, dass es zu klären gilt...

vielleicht weiss das ja sogar jemand hier im forum?


----------



## nicolai.fan (29. August 2009)

laut Vincent ist der Rahmen für Doppelbrückengabeln freigegeben !


----------



## haha (29. August 2009)

ich denke, dass die kiste mit ner dc auch gut geht. ist ein schön leichter dhler möglich. wenn mich net alles täuscht, wird doch auch ein kürzeres steuerrohr auf wunsch angeboten? wär ne gute möglichkeit, die front mit dc schön tief zu bekommen. macht sich sicherlich gut


----------



## Rockcity Roller (29. August 2009)

was mich wundert, ist, das das AFR so viel leichter als zb. das UFO ist. federweg nahezu gleich, einsatzbereich sehr ähnlich, und als viergelenker müsste das AFR sogar fast schwerer sein... der UFO rahmen ist laut nicolai homepage 800gr schwerer. warum?!

und was ich weiterhin kurios finde, ist, das das ION ST 200gr leichter als das UFO ist. mehr federweg, viergelenker, einsatzbereich world cup DH race... 
oder ist das UFO einfach mit doppelter sicherheit auf stabilität ausgelegt?

hat da einer n paar erklärungen?

gruß rainer


----------



## nox_ (29. August 2009)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> laut Vincent ist der Rahmen für Doppelbrückengabeln freigegeben !



Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## chickenway-user (29. August 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> was mich wundert, ist, das das AFR so viel leichter als zb. das UFO ist. federweg nahezu gleich, einsatzbereich sehr ähnlich, und als viergelenker müsste das AFR sogar fast schwerer sein... der UFO rahmen ist laut nicolai homepage 800gr schwerer. warum?!
> 
> und was ich weiterhin kurios finde, ist, das das ION ST 200gr leichter als das UFO ist. mehr federweg, viergelenker, einsatzbereich world cup DH race...
> oder ist das UFO einfach mit doppelter sicherheit auf stabilität ausgelegt?
> ...



Das UFO ST wurde wohl mit 8m-Drops im Hinterkopf entwickelt, das ION ST soll schnell über grobe Pisten fliegen und das AFR sogar bergauf fahren können. 
Mich überrascht das nicht.
Ausserdem ist das UFO ja ein gutes Stück günstiger. Da steckt einfach weniger Aufwand drin.


----------



## timbowjoketown (30. August 2009)

Einbauhöhe von Totem und Boxxer ist gleich und das AFR ist auch für DC zugelassen, hatte deswegen mal eine Email an Falco geschrieben!


----------



## average.stalker (1. September 2009)

yeah super! wann ist endlich sommer 2010?


----------



## chickenway-user (1. September 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> yeah super! wann ist endlich sommer 2010?



Nächstes Jahr. Wiso nicht erstmal den Sommer 09 genießen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (1. September 2009)

tu ich ja - meinem Nomad!
aber nächstes jahr dann vermutlich (hoffentlich) mit nem bike mit großen N aus der heimat (ich komme aus Rott, kleiner Ort 2km luftlinie von Lübbrechtsen entfern...)


----------



## kroiterfee (1. September 2009)

na dann hätteste da auch mal vorbei düsen können.


----------



## average.stalker (1. September 2009)

ich korrigiere: ich komme ursprünglich aus Rott


----------



## CrunchRyder (2. September 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ich korrigiere: ich komme ursprünglich aus Rott



Aber Hildesheim ist ja nun auch nicht so weit weg. Man kann Lübbrechtsen von hier aus sogar mit dem Bike erreichen


----------



## Condor (2. September 2009)

Man kann die Boxxer doch auch auf 180mm traveln, falls es mit 200mm missfällt.


----------



## average.stalker (2. September 2009)

da sind BERGE dazwischen!  ;-)

aber psssst...  hehehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (3. September 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> da sind BERGE dazwischen!  ;-)
> 
> aber psssst...  hehehe



Ich bin da ein halbes Jahr lang 5 mal die Woche gefahren, ich hab keine gesehen. 

Hügel:






Berge:









(Sorry für Offtopic, aber ohne Bilder ists immer so fad und das Thema ist ja erschöpfend behandelt und Bilder vom AFR mit Boxxer gibts wohl noch keine, oder?)


----------



## average.stalker (3. September 2009)

schöne berge.. hehehe...

Fürs Hildesheimer Flachland ist Külf und Hildesheimer Wald schon hoch! 

spaß beiseite...


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. September 2009)

Weiss vielleicht jemand ob man bei Helius FR 09" eine DC Gabel fahren darf wenn Einbauhöhe nicht die der Totem übersteigt ?


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2009)

soweit ich weiss ja, aber nur wenn der Federweg nicht mehr als 180mm beträgt.


----------



## der-gute (6. September 2009)

Kalle hats mir vor einiger Zeit so erklärt:

AFR: Enduro-Tour, Freeride, Downhill
ION: Downhill Race

das UFO ist doch der günstige Einstiegspanzer von Nicolai.
unkaputtbar aber eben nicht so hochtechnisch, wie die Viergelenker.

nach Aussage von Kalle damals, sollte das AFR das ST und FR ersetzen.
das AM hat ja 160mm und, so hörte ich, jetzt sogar die Bikeparkfreigabe.

daher finde ich das Line-up super:

high-end:   economy: 

    AC
    AM
    AFR
UFO​ ION


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss ja, aber nur wenn der Federweg nicht mehr als 180mm beträgt.



wäre ja gut aber warum darf der Federweg nicht mehr betragen ? 

Dem Steuerrohr ist es doch egal. 
Wenn ich eine Boxxer einbaue wäre es von der Einbauhöhe her wie eine Totem nur taucht diese 20mm weiter ein, oder 
Auf der anderen Seite wäre es auch nicht schlecht eine Boxxer WC auf 180mm zu deduzieren, da kommt die Front etwas weiter runter.

Die Frage nach dem Sinn soll hier nicht geklärt werden. 
Nur ob man es darf.


----------



## Mr.A (7. September 2009)

es wäre generell sinnvoll wenn die Hersteller zulässige Gabeleinbaulängen angeben würden,
Federwegsangaben sind nicht wirklich hilfreich, man denke nur z.B. an die alten 66er Marzocchi, die höher als jede moderne 200mm gabel baut.


----------



## waschi82 (7. September 2009)

beim helius FR hast dann aber vorne 200mm und hinten "nur" 167mm oder?
bin bei meinem auch am überlegen....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. September 2009)

wieder ein anderer Denkansatz:
eine 203er Boxxer von 09 baut mit einem vollintegrierten Steuersatz keine 5mm höher als ne 180er Totem mit normalem Steuersatz 
Also spätestens wenn man den Rahmen mit 1.5 holt und einen vollintegrierten fährt (z.B. Reset Wan.5 Shorty) dann müsst da alles klar gehen. 
(wenn Kalle ja sagt) 

MfG
Stefan

...der grad ne 178er Boxxer Ride per vollintegriertem Steuersatz so "flach macht" das sie weniger Bauhöhe als eine 150er Z1 hat


----------



## US. (7. September 2009)

Hallo,

die Boxxer sollte sogar mit "normalem" Steuersatz nur 3mm höher als eine Totem bauen und "integriert" flacher sein.
Überhaupt spricht die Bauhöhe bei extremeren Bikes wie das AFR für eine DC-Gabel. Und nicht nur das....

Leider gibts am Markt keine DC-Gabeln diesseits von Downhill. Fürs AFR aber ist die Boxxer doch erste Wahl, oder?

Gruß, Uwe,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (7. September 2009)

mal abwarten was der kalle sagt...


----------



## Kunstflieger (7. September 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> beim helius FR hast dann aber vorne 200mm und hinten "nur" 167mm oder?
> bin bei meinem auch am überlegen....



Jo richtig, meine Totem läuft schon richtig gut aber die Überlegung ist das man mit z.B. einer Boxxer mehr Reserven hätte, die mir entgegenkommen würden. 
Oder man Travelt die Boxxer auf 180mm zurück. 

Ich denke nicht das bei meiner Fahrweise der Hinterbau überfordert wäre
Früher sind Wir doch auch 100mm Federweg im Hard Tail gefahren.


----------



## waschi82 (7. September 2009)

ja hast auch recht..nur sieht das dann net komisch aus? mit 167 hinten und 203 vorne? wenn du traveln willst würd ich bei der totem bleiben....


----------



## guru39 (7. September 2009)

ich hau mir die Boxxer Race in mein AFR rein, oder die WC, egal, was, wer, sagt


----------



## waschi82 (7. September 2009)

RICHTICH! ich bin auch stark am überlegen ob ich wechseln soll...hmmhmm


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. September 2009)

Von der Einbauhöhe passt die Boxxer aufjeden fall auch ins FR und der Federweg von 180mm wird von Nicolai nur empfohlen und nicht darauf begrenzt. 
Jetzt steht nur noch im Raum ob ich generel eine DC Gabel im FR von 09" montieren darf oder nicht  ???


----------



## chickenway-user (8. September 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Von der Einbauhöhe passt die Boxxer aufjeden fall auch ins FR und der Federweg von 180mm wird von Nicolai nur empfohlen und nicht darauf begrenzt.
> Jetzt steht nur noch im Raum ob ich generel eine DC Gabel im FR von 09" montieren darf oder nicht  ???



Die Frage wurde doch grad erst mit ja beantwortet.


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Die Frage wurde doch grad erst mit ja beantwortet.



sorry verpeilt war zu hecktisch


----------



## guru39 (9. September 2009)

Hab mir grade die Boxxer WC für mein AFR bestellt 

Edit:
Naben, Steuersatz, Sattelklemme für´s AFR 





Ich glaube mein Rad wird schön dezent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (9. September 2009)

In welcher Farbe kommt der Rahmen ?


----------



## guru39 (9. September 2009)

schwarz elox aber mit Extra Love. 

Der Rahmen wird alle elox Farben haben die Nicolai anbietet.


----------



## chickenway-user (9. September 2009)

Oh geil! Ich freu mich auf Fotos!


----------



## nox_ (9. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> schwarz elox aber mit Extra Love.
> 
> Der Rahmen wird alle elox Farben haben die Nicolai anbietet.



hast du schon einen liefertermin?

Bei mir hieß es: Anfang Oktober


----------



## waschi82 (9. September 2009)

soo lange? ich würd gern das bild sehen bevor ich bestelle...wegen der Boxxer...


----------



## guru39 (9. September 2009)

nox_ schrieb:


> hast du schon einen liefertermin?
> 
> Bei mir hieß es: Anfang Oktober



nächste Woche, aber das klappt ja eh nicht 




chickenway-user schrieb:


> Oh geil! Ich freu mich auf Fotos!



isch bin auch schon sehr HOT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (10. September 2009)

Uiuiuiui, das wird bestimmt eine geiles AFR....


----------



## guru39 (10. September 2009)

Heute kam die Boxxer


----------



## waschi82 (10. September 2009)

schonmal lecker...


----------



## enemy111 (14. September 2009)

ich weiß das es nicht 100 % hier reinpasst, aber was hat die Boxxer für eine Gabeleinbaulänge ? Stefan bei Nicolai meinte heute, dass mein bei der Boxxer da drauf noch ein Auge werfen müsste, ob sie die zugelassen Einbaulänge von 585 mm nicht übersteigt. Jedoch finde ich nichts darüber im Internet, also wie lang die Boxxer baut.
Weiß das jemand ?
Fahre übrigens ein Ufo, muss sagen : das Ding ist ein Panzer im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Habt ihr schon mal einen kaputten Ufo frame im Internet gefunden ?  ich nicht  ! ..


----------



## enemy111 (14. September 2009)

@guru : war die Gabel schon bei Sportimport ?
 Merkwürdig. Ich glaube du hast noch eine von den "kaputten" bekommen, da es zur Zeit einen " Lieferstop " der aktuellen Boxxer gibt.. . was für eine ist das ?


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2009)

Der "Lieferstopp" bezieht sich nicht auf die Boxxer WC.


----------



## chris_01 (17. September 2009)

Kleine OT Frage (Da mein AFR Gedanke auch immermehr Gestalt annimmt...)
Muss man wirklich 1.700 EUR für so'ne BOXXER hinlegen oder geht das irgendwie auch ohne Bankraub? Das kostet ja nichtmal ein Gewindefahrwerk für ein Rennauto heutzutage...

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## Testmaen (17. September 2009)

Ich weiÃ nicht, was die Laden-Preise sind, aber online z.B. bei Bike-Components kostet die teuerste 2010er Boxxer (World Cup) 1099â¬, Team 799â¬ und die Race 479â¬.


----------



## chris_01 (17. September 2009)

huch...
das ist ja in der Tat nicht schlecht!
Ich hatte nur ebay und eben die UVPs gesehen... sieht man mal wieder...
wobei WC ist ja schon sauleicht! Cool!


----------



## Holybiker (19. Oktober 2009)

gibts schon Bilder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. Oktober 2009)

Holybiker schrieb:


> gibts schon Bilder??




ja


----------



## Holybiker (19. Oktober 2009)

ausdernaseziehmodus: dann müssen die natürlich sofrt hier rein


----------



## guru39 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ok, wenn du das möchtest! Ich hoffe du findest das Rad


----------



## Holybiker (19. Oktober 2009)

ist der Rahmen XL oder die Mechanikerin XS?


----------



## guru39 (19. Oktober 2009)

Der Rahmen ist M, das Mädel is auch normal groß, es wirkt nur wegen dem
Weitwinkel das mein Freudin beim Knipsen benutzt so.


----------



## average.stalker (19. Oktober 2009)

bike = cool
bilder = peinlich


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. Oktober 2009)

Das Bike is Geil 

Das Weibchen ist Geschmackssache, aber alleine die Idee ist schon super  Mach mal einen Kalender davon, da findest Du schon einige Abnehmer. 
Wenn ein Helius FR dabei ist nehme ich auch einen


----------



## guru39 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hey die Idee is ja genial mit dem Kalender


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. Oktober 2009)

Dann hol das Weibchen nochmal ran und ein FR dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2009)

ei ei Sir


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Oktober 2009)

is die auch eingeladen ?


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich das will schon


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab heut ein AFR in falscher Rahmengröße geschickt bekommen und 
ich hab mir gedacht bevor ich es zurück schicke frage ich mal hier, hat wer
Interesse?

Zum Rahmen, Größe L, schwarz elox, Hammerschmidt.

Die Hammerschmidt könnte ich auch abbauen.


Gruß Guru.


----------



## Falco Mille (22. Oktober 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Weiss vielleicht jemand ob man bei Helius FR 09" eine DC Gabel fahren darf wenn Einbauhöhe nicht die der Totem übersteigt ?



In den Nicolai Tech Sheets findet man für jeden Rahmen zum Punkt Gabelfederweg/Länge drei Angaben: 

Gabel Referenzmaß: Auf diese Gabellänge beziehen sich die Geometriedaten. Diese Länge stellt in der Regel auch unsere Empfehlung dar, jedoch nicht zwangsläufig.

Maximale Gabeleinbaulänge: Diese Länge wird vom Lot der Vorderachse zur Lenkachse entlang der Lenkachse bis zur Oberkante des Konussitzes am Gabelschaft gemessen und darf nicht überschritten werden. Die Bauhöhe der unteren Steuersatzschale wird hierbei nicht berücksichtigt.

Empfohlener Gabel-Federweg: Diese Angabe basiert auf einem Spektrum aktueller Federgabemodelle, die im Bereich der zulässigen EInbaulänge liegen. Es ist eine Empfehlung, keine Limitierung.

Es gibt keine Limitierung, ob ein Rahmen innerhalb des zulässigen Bereichs mit einer Einfach- oder Doppelbrückengabel auszurüsten ist.


Grüße, Falco


----------

